# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Αποκριάτικο Banner 2013

## Efthimis98

*   Ηρθαν οι Αποκριες,μερες ξεφαντωσης και διασκεδασης.
Ετσι ειπαμε να βαλουμε ενα πιο καταλληλο για τις μερες αυτες Banner!!!
Ελπιζω να σας αρεσει.  * 






Σε οσους δεν εχει εμφανιστει ακομη,μπορειτε να πατησετε *F5 ή Ctrl + F5*

----------


## xarhs

σε ευχαριστουμε ευθυμη.....!!!!!!
ειναι πολυ ομορφο......................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
να σαι καλα......

----------


## lagreco69

Ευθυμη ειναι πολυ ομορφο!! σε ευχαριστουμε!!!  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

Ευθύμη,

για ακόμα 1 φορά, σ' ευχαριστούμε !!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Peri27

πολύ καλοοο!!πολύ παιχνιδιάρικο !! :Happy0159:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πολυ καλη δουλεια Ευθυμη! Σε ευχαριστουμε  :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπανερ χωρις καρδερνα??????????? :sad:

----------


## mitsman

> μπανερ χωρις καρδερνα???????????


Υπάρχει... απλα ντυθηκε παπαγαλος!!! χαχαχαχα

Ευθυμάκο ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κατι μπορεις να κανεις και για αυτο... εεε?????

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχα με κανατε και κοκκινισα..  :Ashamed0005: 
Δυστυχως ομως δεν ειχα πολυ χρονο στη διαθεση μου!!!
Ετσι μερικα πραγματα που ηθελα να προσθεσω δεν μπορεσα,διοτι δεν ειχα χρονιο να επιλεξω τις καταλληλες φωτογραφιες!!!  :winky: 
Καρδενουλες δεν θα υπαρξουν σε αυτο το Banner...χαχα...θα τις δειτε στο επομενο...να τις περιμενεται με λαχταρα..
Και για να σας καθησυχασω θα εχει 2 ειδη Ελληνικων ιθαγενων πτηνων...για προτεινετε!!!???  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Εμενα δεν μου αρεσει το κοκατιλ που δεν ειναι αρχεγονο  :sad: 
κατα τα αλλα ολα ειναι τελεια!!  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

καρδερινα και σπινο η κανε μια πρωτοτυπια και βαλε μονο ιθαγενη :Anim 59:

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιατι βρε Σεραφειμ;;;
Δεν ειναι κουκλακια τα Αλμπινακια;;  :winky: 

Αμα ηταν μεγαλυτερος ο χωρος θα χωρουσαν και 2 πουλια απο το ιδιο ειδος αλλα διαφορετικες μεταλλακξεις...  :winky: 
Απο οτι φαινεται αυτο το Banner δεν ειχε επιτυχια!!!  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

> καρδερινα και σπινο η κανε μια πρωτοτυπια και βαλε μονο ιθαγενη


Και ολοι οι αλλοι με τα ειδη , θα παρεξηγηθουν....  :winky: 
Τα δε πουλακια;;; χαχαχα!!!  :winky:

----------


## Sophie

*Παιδιά εγώ πιστεύω πως ο Ευθύμης έκανε μια υπέροχη προσπάθεια και το banner βγήκε υπέροχο! Αλλά πιστεύω πως το επόμενο θα γίνει καλύτερο! Αφού το΄πε, δεν νομίζω ότι δεν θα το κάνει!*  :winky:  ::

----------


## serafeim

Ευθυμη για εμενα καλυτερα να δειχνουμε στο μπανερ τα αρχεγονα και οχι τα μεταλλαγμενα!!!
εννοειται πως μου αρεσουν ολα... δωσε μου εσυ και εγω κλουβια κανω ... χαχαχαχα

----------


## Ρία

εμενα μου αρεσει πάαααρα πολύ!!!! κ μου αρέσει κ το αλμπινάκι! δίνει διαφορετική νότα!!!

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΕΥΘΥΜΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ!! ΑΣ ΤΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ!! 

άντε αντμινς!!!! βάλτε το! το 3ώδιο άνοιξε!

----------


## lagreco69

> εμενα μου αρεσει πάαααρα πολύ!!!! κ μου αρέσει κ το αλμπινάκι! δίνει διαφορετική νότα!!!
> 
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΕΥΘΥΜΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ!! ΑΣ ΤΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ!! 
> 
> άντε αντμινς!!!! βάλτε το! το 3ώδιο άνοιξε!


Ρια πατησε ctrl + f5 για να γινει η ανανεωση.

----------


## Ρία

ααααααααααα!!!!! τέλειο!!!! ευχαριστώ Δημήτρηηηη!!   :Bug Dance:  :Bug Dance:  :Love0033:

----------


## cute

είναι πολύ ωραίο εύθυμη!!!σε ευχαριστουμε :Happy: 
κι εμένα μου αρέσει το αλμπινο κοκατιλακι :Happy:

----------


## orion

άντε με το καλό... αλλά έχω παράπονο... τα καναρινάκια τα έχετε ρήξει... μόνο παπαγάλους και παραδείσακια λανσάρετε  :Sick0026:

----------


## Kostakos

Εγώ πειραζει που θελω ένα banner μόνο με παπαγαλους??

----------


## ninos

Η καναρα ομως τερμα δεξια, ειναι η Βασσιλισα !!  :Happy:  Δες το στεμα της

----------


## xarhs

> Εγώ πειραζει που θελω ένα banner μόνο με παπαγαλους??


αααααα...... κωστα χωρις καναρινι δεν λεει..........!!!!!!!!!!
ειναι η νοστιμια στην ολη υποθεση

----------


## Kostakos

Είμαι φανατικος παπαγαλας οπότε οτι και να μου πειτε..  :Jumping0011:  .. κατι στου κουφου την πορτα....  :Anim 63:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχα...ευχαριστω πολυ...
Ελπιζω στο επομενο να μην δυσαρεστησω καποιον διοτι θα προσπαθησω να χωρεσω πιο πολλα πουλακια!!!  :winky: 
Το καναρινακι δεν το βλεπετεεεε;;;
Εχει ενα ωραιοτατο στεμμα με χρυσες πουλιες..  :winky: 

Ηθελα επισγης να εβαζα λιγο πουλακια,για να μην ειναι στριμωγμενα και να ειναι με μεγαλα και ομορφα πουλια....

----------


## Kostakos

Αλήθεια.. γιατί το BIRD στο banner φαίνεται λίγο θολο??

----------


## mitsman

Ετσι ντυθηκε στον ρυθμο του καρναβαλιου χορευε και δεν μπορουσαμε να το βγαλουμε σταθερη φωτογραφια... ολο θολο εβγαινε....


μην ειστε βρε γκρινιαρηδες..... πω πω πω γκρινια!!!!!!! 

Προτεινω οπιως μπορει να φτιαξει καλυτερο μπανερ να το κανει και να μας το στελνει, θα τα βγαζουμε σε δημοσκοπηση και οτι θελετε θα διαλεγετε.... το πασχα ειναι κοντα... ετοιμαστειτε οσοι θελετε κατι αλλο!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ετσι ντυθηκε στον ρυθμο του καρναβαλιου χορευε και δεν μπορουσαμε να το βγαλουμε σταθερη φωτογραφια... ολο θολο εβγαινε....
> 
> 
> μην ειστε βρε γκρινιαρηδες..... πω πω πω γκρινια!!!!!!! 
> 
> Προτεινω οπιως μπορει να φτιαξει καλυτερο μπανερ να το κανει και να μας το στελνει, θα τα βγαζουμε σε δημοσκοπηση και οτι θελετε θα διαλεγετε.... το πασχα ειναι κοντα... ετοιμαστειτε οσοι θελετε κατι αλλο!


Τρομερη ιδεα!!!!! 
Συμφωνω και θελω πραγματικα να γινει αυτο!!!!!!!!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## geocupra

::  ::  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Jumping0044:  :Jumping0044:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Party0035:  :Party0035:  :Anim 26:  :Anim 26:  :trash:  :trash:  ::  ::  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Party0048:  :Party0048:  :Fighting0030:  :Fighting0030:  :Sign0008:  :Sign0008:  :Party0011:  :Party0011:  ::

----------


## Kostakos

Δυστυχώς δεν κατέχω τα SKILLS του Ευθύμη... αλλά ο σεραφείμ πάλι μμμμ  :Angel09:

----------


## serafeim

Τραγικο!!!
Εννοειται ο Ευθυμης κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!
απλα το κοκατιλακι δεν μου αρεσε να ηταν αλμπινο!!!
συνεχισε ετσι!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ρε παιδια δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι τελειο...απλα ετσι για την πλακα βνα διασκεδαζουμε και να επιλεγουν
τα παιδια του φορουμ...
Ετσι δεν θα υπαρχουν παραπονιαριδες....

*Σεραφειμ!!!!!!!!*

----------


## serafeim

......
*ΕΓΩ*?
δεν ειναι αληθεια  :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

> ......
> *ΕΓΩ*?
> δεν ειναι αληθεια


Ελα βρε ΠΛΑΚΑ κανω....  ::   ::   :: 
Μην περνεις στα σοβαρα!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

εγω ευθυμη αν ξανα φτιαξεις μπανερ θα ηθελα να βαλεις και ενα σπινο(fringilla coelebs) που δεν εχει μπει ποτε νομιζω.

αν γινεται φυσικα............

----------


## vag21

> Υπάρχει... απλα ντυθηκε παπαγαλος!!! χαχαχαχ


τι ατακα πεταξες  :rollhappy:

----------


## Efthimis98

> εγω ευθυμη αν ξανα φτιαξεις μπανερ θα ηθελα να βαλεις και ενα σπινο(fringilla coelebs) που δεν εχει μπει ποτε νομιζω.
> 
> αν γινεται φυσικα............


Μαζευω παραγγελιες για το επομενο;;;
Χαχαχα.....

Για προτεινετε...καποια απο αυτα που θα πειτε θα μπουν.
1. Σπινος
2.Αρχεγονο cockatiel
3.Καναρινια
4.Παραδεισια κ' εξωτικα.
5.Πυρρουλα
6.Καρδερινες (μεταλλαγμενες;;; )

----------


## serafeim

οχι γιατι να ειναι μεταλλαγμενο καποιο?
η μητερα φυση μια χαρα τα ειχε  :sad: 
αφηστε τα ετσι!!!

----------


## xarhs

> οχι γιατι να ειναι μεταλλαγμενο καποιο?
> η μητερα φυση μια χαρα τα ειχε 
> αφηστε τα ετσι!!!


μα και τα μεταλλαγμενα η μητερα φυση τα εκανε............... δεν εχει τυχει ποτε να δεις σε ενα πληθος απο αγρια πουλια καποια που να εχουν καποια χαρακτηριστικα διαφορετικα απο τα αλλα??????

εγω ειχα δει μια μερα ενα σπουργιτι θυληκο με ασπρα φτερα........... σχεδον


ευθυμη σπινο ψηφιζω εγω αλλα οχι μεταλλαγμενο για αρχη.......

----------


## serafeim

ΔΕΝ ΕΦΤΑΙΓΕ Η ΦΥΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ!!!!
αρχεγονο και παλι αρχεγονο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Οκ........Χαρη ο σπινος θα ειναι αρχεγονος!!!
Βρε Σεραφειμ,δηλαδη τα μπλε budgie δεν σου αρεσουν...
Τα πουλια αυτα ειναι πρασινα κανονικα,εκει στην Αυστραλια.
Και δες το και αλλιως,ο ανθρωπος δεν εκανε τιποτα για να δημιουργηθουν αυτοι οι χρωματισμου,ουτε χρωστικες ουτε τιποτα...
Ειναι καθαρα θεμα γενετικης!

----------


## serafeim

Ολα γινονται απο τον ανθρωπο!!!!
εννοειται πως μου αρεσουν και τα λατρευω!!!
το θεμα ειναι καθαρα ιδεολογικο!!!  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Ολα γινονται απο τον ανθρωπο!!!!


για να το λες και να επιμενεις σε αυτο.. κατι θα ξερεις! για εξηγησε με ποιο τροπο το καταφερε αυτο ο ανθρωπος?

----------


## serafeim

Δεν το αποκλειω εντελως να πω την αληθεια!!!
αλλα εξηγησε μου και εσυ...
πως παιρνεις κλουβια? πως παιρνεις πατηθρες? πως παιρνεις ταιστρες? πως παιρνεις κρουασαν? πως παιρνεις πατατακια? πως παιρνεις ρουχα? πως παιρνεις ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΙΑ?
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ετσι το εκανε ο ανθρωπος!!!! Οπως ακριβως χαλαει κα ιτον ανθρωπο!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

καταρχας σεραφειμ, τα ρουχα, τα φαγητα και οι πατηθρες ειναι ασχετες απο το θεμα το οποιο συζηταμε!
εδω μιλαμε, για τις μεταλλαξεις των πουλιων! 
σεβαρθρο, ειχα διαβασει πως τα μπατζι, εχουν πρασινο χρωμα, για να μην φαινονται απο τα θηραματα, ενω βρισκονται σε καποιο κλαδι.. ομως δεν αποκλειετε να δεις καποιο ασπρο, κιτρινο η μπλε..! εγω προσωπικα πιστευω οτι ειναι ολα θεμα τις φυσης!
ετσι ακριβως, συμβαινει και με τους ανθρωπους, η φυση δημιουργησε τους σκουροχρωμους, τους μελαμψους, τους λευκους κλπ κλπ.. ο ανθρωπος δεν ειζε καποια αναμειξη σε αυτο κατα τη γνωμη μου!

----------


## Ρία

παιδιά κουλάρετε λιγο! έλεος! ολοκληρο θέμα για ένα μπάνερ! το κάνουμε για να χαλαρωνουμε κ να περνάμε ωραία! δεν υπάρχει λόγος για τόσο ντόρο!

απόκριες είναι! δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε τα κλασικά χρώματα!! θα βάλουμε τα "αλλαγμένα" 

αφού κλείσει το τριώδιο βλέπουμε.....

----------


## stephan

Εγώ θα ήθελα να έχει budgie dominant pied ή fallow . Γίνεται ή θα γίνει θέμα επειδή δεν είναι αρχέγονα   ::  ;

----------


## οδυσσέας

ολα τα θεματα ειναι για να περναμε ωραια και για να μαθενουμε.

μεταλλαξη


Στη Βιολογία με τον όρο *μετάλλαξη* ή *μεταλλαγή* (mutation), χαρακτηρίζεται οποιαδήποτε μεταβολή που μπορεί να συμβεί στο γενετικό υλικό ενός οργανισμού.
Στους πολυκύτταρους ευκαρυωτικούς οργανισμούς, αν η μεταβολή προσβάλλει κύτταρα γαμετών, χαρακτηρίζεται _γενετική μεταλλαγή_ και μπορεί να κληρονομηθεί. Αντίθετα, αν προσβληθούν σωματικά κύτταρα (μη φυλετικά), η μεταλλαγή αυτή ονομάζεται _σωματική μεταλλαγή_ η οποία δεν κληρονομείται. Οι μεταλλάξεις που έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα αλλαγές γονιδίων (γονιδιακές μεταλλάξεις), είναι αλλαγές στην αλληλουχία βάσεων μόνο σε ένα γονίδιο παράγοντας ένα διαφορετικό αλληλόμορφο.
Η μετάλλαξη μπορεί επίσης να προσβάλλει τον αριθμό των χρωμοσωμάτων, οπότε και παρατηρείται η χρωμοσωμική μετάλλαξη. Αλλαγές στο μονοπάτι από το DNA του γονιδίου μέχρι τα αμινοξέα ή τα πολυπεπτίδια του φαινοτύπου περιλαμβάνονται επίσης στις μεταλλάξεις.
Οι μεταλλάξεις συμβαίνουν με τυχαίο τρόπο, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν υπόκεινται και στην επίδραση του περιβάλλοντος. Ειδικότερα, είναι τυχαίες με την έννοια ότι η πιθανότητα να εμφανιστεί μια μεταλλαγή δε σχετίζεται με το βαθμό χρησιμότητάς της. Ανάλογα με τη σημασία τους στην εξέλιξη, διακρίνονται σε ευνοϊκές, επιβλαβείς ή ουδέτερες. Οι ευνοϊκές μεταλλάξεις στο γονότυπο ενός οργανισμού είναι σπανιότερες και ευνοούνται από τη φυσική επιλογή. Συχνότερες είναι οι ουδέτερες, οι οποίες δεν επηρεάζουν τον φαινότυπο. Οι επιβλαβείς μεταλλάξεις εξαλείφονται με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, μπορούν όμως να επιζήσουν αν είναι υπολειπόμενες.


http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9C%...B1%CE%BE%CE%B7

----------


## Ρία

λοιπόν...μιας που πήγαμε στο θέμα της βιολογίας ας πουλήσω κ εγώ μουρη μια που την αγαπω κ την δίνω στις πανελλαδικές....

αρχικά οι περισσότερες μεταλλάξεις δεν είναι ουδέτερες γιατί πολύ απλά δεν τις καταλαβαίνουμε αν είναι ουδετερες. οποτε η πρόταση αυτή δεν εχει νόημα

φυσικά οι μεταλλάξεις είναι απαραιτητες για την γενετική ποικιλότητα....βέβαια μπορεί να οφείλονται σε μεταλλαξογόνους παραγοντες(ακτινοβολία κτλ)
αλλά μπορεί να είναι "αυτόματες μεταλλάξεις" που γίνονται έξαφνα στον οργανισμό κ οφείλονται σε λάθη της μείωσης ή της αντιγραφής του DNA  κ δεν εχει να κάνει με το περιβάλλον

(6ο κεφ βιολογια κατ 3ης λυκειου :Ρ )

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΛΛΑΞΗ

μεταλλάξεις γίνονται καθημερινά στον οργανισμό! άλλες δεν τις καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί είναι ουδέτερες άρα άκακες κ άλλες διορθώνονται από τα επιδιορθωτικά γονίδια

----------


## serafeim

> *μεταλλαξογόνους παραγοντες(ακτινοβολία κτλ)*


εννοειται πως εχουν σχεση κα ιτα ρουχα και ολα που φτιαχνοτναι στα εργοστασια!!!!
επειδη βλεπω μερικη επιθετικοτητα το κοβω εδω . και -!!!!!

----------


## stephan

_Ποοοποοό_! κάτι σοφούς που έχει το φόρουμ!  ::   μετά τι να λέμε και εμείς οι αγράμματοι  ::  ;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

οχι, σεραφειμ.. δεν σου επιτεθομουν! μαλιστα, οπως και τονισα προηγουμενως, ειπα απλα τη γνωμη μου..  :Happy: 

φαινεται ομως, οτι ο κωστας και η ρια, ξερουν κατι παραπανω, οσον αφορα τις μεταλλαξεις!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

> *φαινεται ομως, οτι ο κωστας και η ρια, ξερουν κατι παραπανω, οσον αφορα τις μεταλλαξεις!*


συμφωνω αλλα ακομα ειμαι καθετος στην αποψη μου....!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Τότε γιατί έχεις μεταλλάξεις στα κοκατιλ αλλά και στα μπατζι?και όχι αρχέγονα?

Ευθύμη για το επόμενο μπανερ θα ήθελα να τοποθετήσεις και ένα ρικ νεκ.

----------


## Efthimis98

Νικολ,ringneck θα μπει .... αρχεγονο η καποια μεταλλαξη;;;
Που θα τα χωρεσω ολα αυτα να δω...  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Νικολ,ringneck θα μπει .... αρχεγονο η καποια μεταλλαξη;;;
> Που θα τα χωρεσω ολα αυτα να δω...



εγω θελω αλμπινακι! εαν συμφωνει και η νικολ  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

> Τότε γιατί έχεις μεταλλάξεις στα κοκατιλ αλλά και στα μπατζι?και όχι αρχέγονα?
> 
> Ευθύμη για το επόμενο μπανερ θα ήθελα να τοποθετήσεις και ένα ρικ νεκ.


Νικολ διαβαζε σε παρακαλω ολα μου τα ποστ να δεις τι γραφω!!!
Δεν καταλαβαινω !!!

----------


## Ρία

μην εισαι κάθετος.... αφου υπάρχει η επιστημονικη μεριά της υποθεσης...

εγω δεν εκανα επιθεση!

να πουλησω μουρη πηγα   ::  ::

----------


## xarhs

εσυ ρια τιποτα δεν εχεις αφησει πια............ χαχαχαχαχαχ...!!!!!
αυτη η μουρη πουλαει πολυ αυτες τις μερες...!!!
χαχαχαχ... πλακα...!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> μην εισαι κάθετος.... αφου υπάρχει η επιστημονικη μεριά της υποθεσης...
> 
> εγω δεν εκανα επιθεση!
> 
> να πουλησω μουρη πηγα


συ ετσι και αλλιως εισαι μουρη-τσα ::  δεν χρειαζετε να πουλησεις μουρη. :Party0024:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> συμφωνω αλλα ακομα ειμαι καθετος στην αποψη μου....!!!!


αν σου πω οτι και εμενα δεν μου αρεσουν οι μεταλλαξεις και μου αρεσουν τα αρχεγονα. :Happy0062:  
αλλο ομως να μας αρεσουν τα αρχεγονα και αλλο να τα φοβομαστε. οταν γνωριζεις πως μπορει να γινει μια μεταλλαξη μονο δεος μπορει να προκαλεσει και οχι φοβο.

υπαρχουν καποια πουλια ομως που μου αρεσουν περισσοτερο απο τα αρχεγονα οπως μερικα κοτσιφια, φανετα, φλωροι που 
ειναι παρδαλα. :Party0016:

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα,
Κωστα με ξερεις λιγακι, ποτε δεν θα ελεγα οτι δεν μου αρεσει καποια μεταλλαξη απο ενα αρχεγονο, ουτε ειαμι ρατσιστης σε αυτο το θεμα.
Απλα μου αρεσει να ειναι ετσι οπως το γεννησε η μητερα φυση!!! Εχω και τον Καιλ και την Εμιλυ που ειναι μεταλλαξης και τους εχω τρομερη αδυναμια!!!
Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι αν μου εφερναν ενα αρχεγονο θα τα πεταγα η θα τα εκανα στην ακρη!!!
Και εμενα μου αρεσει να σου πω την αληθεια το Pied κοκατιλ !!!!
Αν σκεφτεις οτι με τα βιοχημικα που εχουν πεταχτει ανα περιοδους στην ατμοσφαιρα και οτι απο αυτα κυριως εχουν γινει ολα τοτε σε πιανει φοβος!!!
Οι βιοχημικοι πολεμοι δεν εγιναν μονο τωρα γινονται καθε αιωνα καθε χρονια με τον δικο τους τροπο!!! Οι ανεμοι μεταφερουν τα παντα!!
Οριστε 1 αιτια απο τις πολλες που μποροι να ειναι!!! Οπως η φυση προβλεψε οτι ο ανθρωπος μπορει να επιβιωση χωρις το κρεας χωρις κανενα προβλημα ετσι και εδω προβλεψε οτι 1/10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  0000000000000 μπορει ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και μονο ΦΥΣΙΚΑ να βγει μεταλλαξη στην φυση!!!! 
Για εμενα αυτό το ποσοστο ειναι μηδενικο!!!! Εκει βασιστικα!!

----------


## serafeim

> μην εισαι κάθετος.... αφου υπάρχει η επιστημονικη μεριά της υποθεσης...
> 
> εγω δεν εκανα επιθεση!
> 
> να πουλησω μουρη πηγα


Δεν το ειπα για καποιο συγκεκρυμενα Ρια!!!
Απλα το ειπα ετσι μηπως και σταματησουμε εδω γιατι οπως βλεπεις οσο το συνεχιζουμε τοσο χειροτερα τα πραγματα  :Happy:

----------


## Ρία

σιγά τα χειρότερα!!!

καλέ τι καλά λόγια που λέτε για εμενα;;;; αν με γνωρίζετε απο κοντα μπορεί να αλλάξετε γνωμη  ::  ::

----------


## xarhs

εννοειτε πως θα αλλαξουμε γνωμη , αλλα προς το καλυτερο........ χαχαχαχ!!

----------


## cute

εγώ θέλω ΑΝ μπορεις-και αν χωρέσει,με τόσες παραγγελίες που εχεις χαχα :: - ένα major mitcell cockatoo(έχω κόλλημα με αυτό το πουλι :Happy: )...

----------


## Efthimis98

> εγώ θέλω ΑΝ μπορεις-και αν χωρέσει,με τόσες παραγγελίες που εχεις χαχα- ένα major mitcell cockatoo(έχω κόλλημα με αυτό το πουλι)...


Μηπως,λεω μηπως ,ειναι πολυ μεγαλος για το χωρο του banner!?!?!?   :: 
Θα προσπαθησω να το βααλω γιατι εχω ξανακουσει απο καποιον να βαλω στο μπανερ εναν μεγαλο παπαγαλο...!!!
Νομιζω απο την Ρια...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Να δουμε που θα τα χωρεσεις αυτα Ευθυμη?  :: 
Εγω λεω να φτιαξεις 2-3 και να διαλεξουμε το καλυτερο, με ψηφοφορια.. και τα αλλα τα βαζουμε αργοτερα!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Ευθυμη το θυμασαι αυτο μου το μπανερ? εχει μεσαιου μεγεθους παπαγαλου!!
αλλα προσεξε τι κανει την διαφορα!!! ολοι προσεξτε και πως το διαλεξα ετσι!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

κανε ποιο μικρες τις φωτο και δεν χρειαζεται να φαινεται ολοκληρο το πουλι.

----------


## mitsman

εσυ γιατι εβαλες μεταλλαγμενο καναρινι????????? το αρχεγονο δεν ειναι ετσι.... χαχαχαχαα

----------


## serafeim

1)ηταν υπογραφη!!
2)δεν εβαλα για μια χαρη ενος φιλου
3)δεν ειναι καλο πραγμα να ειρωνευεσαι μεσω γραπτου λογου γιατι δεν ξερουμε πως το παιρνει ο αλλος, εγω το πηρα θετικα γιατι ξερω τις προθεσεις σου, φενεται πολυ ασχημο μερικες φορες!!!!

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> εσυ γιατι εβαλες μεταλλαγμενο καναρινι????????? το αρχεγονο δεν ειναι ετσι.... χαχαχαχαα


Χαχαχαχαχα ΛΙΩΝΩ!!!!! Χαχααχαχαχαχα.....!!!!!  :winky:  :Anim 63:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196: 


Ελα βρε Σεραφειμ,σιγουρα για πλακα το ειπα,ειναι πολυ πλακατζεης ο Δημητρης!!!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

> Χαχαχαχαχα ΛΙΩΝΩ!!!!! Χαχααχαχαχαχα.....!!!!!


.........................

----------


## mitsman

μην τρωτε την ζωη σας με τα μπανερ..... ειπαμε....   ο Ευθυμης τον τελευταιο χρονο ειναι το μονο μελος που μας εχει δωσει τοσα μπανερ να βαλουμε και μας εχει ξελασπωσει!
Αν καποιος αλλος μπορει να κανει κατι αναλογο της προσπαθειας του Ευθυμη με χαρα περιμενουμε την προταση του καθε μελους!

----------


## serafeim

Συμφωνω... αν υπαρχει καποιος ας το κανει!!!
Αλλα να υπενθυμησω ο ιδιος το προτινε (οχι εξ αρχης αλλα το προτεινε) να πουμε τι θελει!

----------


## mitsman

Νομιζω θα κανω εγω το μπανερ για το Πασχα....

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα λοιπον επειδη βλεπω οτι παμε σιγα σιγα προς το σοβαρο!!!
Πρεπει να δηλωσω,οτι απο οσο σας ξερω σας συμπαθω παρα πολυ και ολα πιστευω οτι τα λεμε για πλακα...εστω και τα πειραγματα...
Ετσι τουλαχιστων νιωθω εγω...  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

> Νομιζω θα κανω εγω το μπανερ για το Πασχα....


 :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023: 
να φανταστω μονο λογια ε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγω λεω να στελνουμε ΟΛΟΙ ΟΣΟΙ θελουμε και ξερουμε να κανουμε banner...
Να βγαινουν σε δημοσκοπηση και τα μελη-ομαδα διαχειρησης να ψηφιζουν πια τους αρεσουν περισσοτερο!!!! 
Τι λετε;;;  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

δεν εχω αντηρηση...
αλλα μονο εσυ εισαι και ο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ (τουλαχιστον ετσι λεει) χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιατι εσυ;;;
Κανεις τελεια μπανερ!!!!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

:Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:  :Sign0023:

----------


## Efthimis98

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Αμαν βρεε Σεραφειμ!!!!  :winky:  Χαχαχα...

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη με κατηγορει ο Σεραφειμ οτι ειμαι μονο λογια και εχω αρχισει να κλαιω........

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα....εχεις κρυψει το λογοτυπο!!!!  :winky: 
Το θυμαστε κυριε Δημητρηηη;;;;  ::

----------


## mitsman

> Το θυμαστε κυριε Δημητρηηη;;;;




σσσσσσσσσσ............... μην πεις οτι ειναι δικο σου...., 

χαχαχαχαχχα

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη  εισαι καλος και εσυ................. αλλα δεν το εξασκεις το επαγγελμα.......!!!!!!!!
δυο ταλεντα συγκρουονται..... χαχαχαχαχαχ...!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> σσσσσσσσσσ............... μην πεις οτι ειναι δικο σου...., 
> 
> χαχαχαχαχχα


Δεν μαρτυραω τιποτααα.....  :winky:

----------


## Kostakos

Ναπαρω και εγω μερος παιδια αν μπορεσω αυριο .. Βασικα αν προλαβω.... Αλλα υπαρχει κποιος τροπος να βρω ενα σκετο λογοτυπο  ωστε να βαλω απο την αρχη τα πουλια γιατι με τα ηδη υπαρχοντα ειναι κομματακι δυσκολο

----------


## οδυσσέας

μεχρι να φτιαξουμε καινουργιο μπανερ θα περασουν οι αποκριες, φτιαξτε κατευθειαν για το πασχα. :Anim 59:

----------


## Ρία

μου αρεσει το μπάνερ του Δημήτρη αλλα ρε παιδιά! το έχω βαρεθεί το πράσινο μπάτζι στα μπάνερ μας! βάλτε κανένα άλλο!! σεραφείμ μην με βρίσεις!!   :Love0001: 

Ευθυμη γιατί το μπάτζι στο μπάνερ μας είναι νωχελικό!!??  ::  ::  :: 

5 μέρες μπακτριμέλ κ θα είναι οκ!

----------


## xarhs

συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου ρια.......!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Οτι χρώμα θέλεις βάλε Ευθύμη,κανένα πρόβλημα....

----------


## Kostakos

Εγω θα ηθελα μεγαλυτερη ποικιλια σε ειδη παπαγαλων οχι μονο κοκατιλ budgie και λαβ.. Αντε και τιποα αλλο

----------


## Ρία

βρε φαγωθηκες εσυ με τους παπαγαλους! κουλαρε λίγο! (φιλικά πάντα)

 :winky:  έχουμε κ άλλα πουλάκια που πρέπει να μπουν!  ::  :Cool0037:

----------


## Kostakos

Ειπα να μην μπουν... Χχαχα να μπουν αλλα με μεγαλυτερη ποικιλια βαλτε ενα σπινο, μια καρακαξα ξερω εγω   :Cool0037:

----------


## Ρία

μια καρακαξα λεει !!!  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## serafeim

αμα αρχησω ρια μου την φλυαρια ποιος με πιανει... εξαλου το ξερετε..  :winky: 
Δημητρη αυτο το μπανερ ηταν περισυ το πασχα και δεν συνεχιζω.. θελω να δω κατι δικο σου πραγματικα αλλα με τα δικα σου πουλακια ομως... ξερω οτι δουλευεις γι αυτο μην κλαις...
ποια ταλεντα Χαρη;
Ωστε δεν θελετε αρχεγονα ε; θα σας φτιαξω εγω...
Πααρακαλω την διαχειρηση ενα καθαρο μπανερ μονο με το λογοτυπο...

----------


## xarhs

ρια εσυ μην γελας εσενα λεει.............. χαχαχαχαχαχαχχ!!!!!!!!
αστειο....!!!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχ....

τα ταλεντα σεραφειμ δεν μπορω να τα αναφερω δημοσια γιατι θα υπαρξουν παρεξηγησεις........ ::  ::  ::

----------


## Kostakos

Ναι ωρεμια καακαξα παντα με γοητευε ο τροπος πτησης τους!!! Τυραννησου ... Δωσε πονο Ρια... Μονο μην πεσεις απο ν καρεκλα με τοσα γελια  :Anim 63:

----------


## Ρία

ΕΜΕΝΑ???? έχετε χάρη, χάρη (χεχεχεχε) που δεν θέλω να το χ**ω τελείως το θέμα του παιδιού!!! θα τα πουμε private εμεις άλλη φορά γιατί τώρα παιζω ένα παιχνίδι!  :Animal0045:  :Animal0045:  :Animal0045:

----------


## οδυσσέας

διαλεξτε οποια φωτογραφια με πουλια σας αρεσει και βαλτε τη εδω. μετα θα την παρουν τα παιδια που ξερουν θα τις κανουν μικρες και θα τις βαλουν στο μπανερ.

το πολυ πολυ αντι για χαρτοπολεμο να βαλουμε πολυ μικρες φωτογραφιες απο πουλια. :Party0003:  ::

----------


## Kostakos

Ναι.. Κωστα αλλα τωρα πιος ανοιγει κανουριο tab να ψαχνει εικονες... ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ και νυσταζω αστα

----------


## Ρία

Εμπνευσμένη ιδέα αυτη κωστή!  :Cool0037:

----------


## οδυσσέας

ετσι πρεπει να ειναι οι παρεες. καποιος βαζει την ιδεα, καποιοι αλλοι τρωνε το πακετο να την κανει πραξη :Happy:  και μετα ολοι μαζι ειναι ευχαριστημενοι απο αυτο που εφτιαξαν. :Party0028:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα,εχω σκασει απο τα γελια!!!!  :: 
Το μπατζυ απλα ηταν σε στιγμες απολαυσης στην προηγουμενη εικονα!!!  :winky: 

Παντως,αμα εσεις οι διαχειριστες εχετε καθαρο το φοντο και το λογοτυπο του φορουμ,μπορειτε να μου το στειλετε;;;  :Happy:

----------


## Orix

Πολύ όμορφο, καλές απόκριες σε όλους!

----------


## BugsBunny

Πολύ ωραίο. . .

----------


## οδυσσέας

τι ωραια καρδερινα ::

----------


## serafeim

Κώστα αν δωσουν καθαρο το μπανερ η διαχειρηση χωρις πουλια πανω σου εχω αποκλειστικα δωρακι!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

παιδιά δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει το source του banner, άρα και δεν έχουμε το background του, δηλαδή χωρίς τα πουλιά.  :sad:

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω Στελιο,
τοτε θα βαλω τα δυνατα μου να κανω ενα καλο για τον ΚΩΣΤΑ!!!!

----------

